
Show HN: Forking Cheeze Wizards smart contracts, all funds are secure - rohamg
https://medium.com/dapperlabs/disclosure-forking-cheeze-wizards-smart-contracts-all-funds-and-wizards-are-secure-3c53af5bc531
======
al2o3cr

        It’s worth noting that these smart contracts have
        undergone formal security reviews by Sigma Prime and we’re
        confident there are no further issues to keep the
        tournament from running as expected.
    

Sure we had the barn security-inspected, and sure the horses just walked
straight out, but we're DOUBLE EXTRA SURE now that there aren't any other
security problems. FUNDS SAFU!

